# King Kong the movie



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Just saw the latest remake of 'King Kong'. I know computers are great these days but I thought the shots of the ship at sea were just too realistic. 
I've looked up the 'Venture' registered in 'Surabaya' but most I can find is an argument of the spelling of Surabaya/Soerabaya.
Does anyone know if it was a real ship - and if so which one was it... 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Jim, I know all about this ship. She is MYPUCK (actually launched as AURIGA)in 1956 by Niestern in Holland, and much later became MANUIA trading in New Zealand.
I visited the ship in Wellington whilst she was undergoig a full modification for Peter Jackson, NZ well known film maker. The vessel was used in the movie as VENTURE and later as VENTURE 2.
She is now lying idle in Wellington again, stripped from the accomodation.
You can read all about it on the following site:
http://z7.invisionfree.com/NZ_Coastal_Shipping/index.php?showtopic=155
Regards,
Jan


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Many thanks Jan - I had a mental bet with myself that I would get a response from NZ..(the Peter jackson connection). I saw another link through your link on dutch coasters in NZ looks interesting..
JIm Mac


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a nostalgic poster for the KK buffs!


----------

